# Tiny, LOUD bird question.



## catch&release (Jan 17, 2004)

There is a bird about the size of a house wren that I can't get a clear view of which has been singing from dawn to dusk for the past two weeks.

It's song is always the same. It sings in bursts of three whistles in three descending tones. Don't really know how to descibe it other than it's like a 

high pitched
Tweet, tweet, tweet

then medium pitched
tweet, tweet, tweet

then lower pitched 
tweet, tweet, tweet

It only takes about 10 seconds for the whole song. It will sing then wait a minute and sing again.

I can't figure out what kind of bird it is. Usually it sits in a tree and sings where I can't see it. I finally figured out its general very small size when I saw it on the neighbor's shed in dusk/low light conditions. 

Oh yeah, I live in a regular suburban neighborhood a couple blocks from Lake Michigan and sand dunes. There is a bunch of trees in a lot where it seems to hang out.

Why is it singing so much and any idea what type of bird it is?

Thanks!


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

Off the top of my head, I cant think of any Michigan birds with a call as you have described (though I know its hard to come up with a decent description).

But based on the birds small size, continuous calling and a fairly close match to the song...my guess is a white-throated sparrow.

Does the song sound like the bird is saying _"Poor Sam Peabody, Peabody, Peabody"_ ?


----------



## Mudfoot (Nov 28, 2006)

If the second and third sets of notes are a bit more rapid than the first 3 tweets, I would guess *song sparrow* but if they don't get more rapid as they descend in volume then I'm not sure.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

It's hard to say without actually hearing it but one interesting thing that you may be hearing is if you have a feeder, many parents will bring their young to the feeders and they make a bunch of racket. I've seen it with a few different species this year. I'm having chipping sparrows doing it now. Fun to watch the parents get a seed and hop around giving to these squawking young.


----------



## catch&release (Jan 17, 2004)

Thanks for the replies.

I found audio samples for the calls of the song sparrow, white throated sparrow and the house wren and it appears that the closest sound is that made by the house wren.

It is really interesting to hear it just singing away all day long. It was the 1st thing I heard this morning when I woke up at 7 am.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Brown duck (Dec 16, 2005)

You might be too far north, but check out Carolina wren - would fit the pattern and look similar to the house wren.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

House wren probably, we got em. Such a loud song from a tiny little bird is crazy.
This photo is not real good, but that bird is in a hole about the size of a quarter on our light pole. It disappears in there then popps back out. I bet thats your bird.


----------



## pporonto (Oct 8, 2003)

Sounds like a field sparrow.... will sing all day long... I do not know where you live, but Google the bird and let us know...


----------



## Liv4Huntin' (May 24, 2000)

Why is it singing so much ?

Thanks![/QUOTE]


maybe....it's HAPPY !!!! :lol: (sounds possibly like a house wren.)
~ m ~


----------



## catch&release (Jan 17, 2004)

Thanks for the replies.

It seems like it was a male house wren looking to entice a female to lay a 2nd brood. I have an empty box nest, the neighbor has an empty box next and there are lots of old trees with holes in the area.

From the web surfing I did yesterday, I learned that the male house wren will make a number of nests hoping a female will like one of the nests and then breed. 

He stopped singing yesterday and I haven't heard him since I posted this question. I'm wondering if I jinxed him or if he found his mate.

I'll check my box nest in October to see if it was used. 

Fun hobby. Wish I could leave suet out but I was spending $1.00 a day to feed the starlings that muscled out the titmice and flickers that were taking the suet!


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

You're right there C & R, I watched a male make a nest in a house I put out and it was funny to watch him try and fit some of these sticks in there. He tossed so many there was a pile underneath. But unfortunately his lady was picky and didn't choose my house :lol:


----------

